# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  خطا در برقراری Replication که Subscription اون 2005 و Publisher اون اس کیو ال سرور 2008 می باشد

## molana alavi

می خوایم یه Replication بسازم که Subscription او SQL 2005 هستش وPublisher اون SQL 2008 هست.
Publication وSubscription رو با موفقیت ساخته میشه اما بعد از معرفی Snapshotها موقع شروع کار Subscription پیام خطا میاد که نمی تونم به Distributor وصل شه
نوع Publication هم merge هستش

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
اکانتی که به Merge Agent اختصاص دادین، دسترسی به فولدر Snapshot رو نداره. ساده ترین راه اینه که فولدر UNC رو به هارددیسک Subscriber کپی کنید، روی Subscription راست کلیک کنید و آدرس محل جدید رو بدین. آدرس تا سر UNC باید تایپ بشه، نه بیشتر.

----------


## molana alavi

ممنون که جواب دادین 
این کار رو انجام داده بودم اما بازم جواب نمی داد
ولی یه راه حل جدید پیدا کردم اونم اینه که به جائی که Agent رو سمت Subscriber تنظیم کنم سمت Publisher تنظیم کردم که مشکل حل شد

----------

